# Hermie seeds...



## tallicagolf (Mar 19, 2009)

Three of my plants were grown from hermie seeds from my last grow. The plant became a hermie from stress... 

All three just recently were sexed and they are only showing female pistils, no balls. So am I in the clear or could they still develop male flowers?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

did it pollinate itself or another fem????

umm its kinda a hit and go sitcho id say your chances of fems are higher but they may bust out some hermies too. umm if they are female then keep growing em dont stress them and theres a good chance theyll stay girls


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 19, 2009)

just watch them you have no guarantees....


----------



## tallicagolf (Mar 20, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> did it pollinate itself or another fem????
> 
> umm its kinda a hit and go sitcho id say your chances of fems are higher but they may bust out some hermies too. umm if they are female then keep growing em dont stress them and theres a good chance theyll stay girls


I'm almost positive it pollinated itself as there weren't any males in the room or other hermies, I guess I'll keep a close a eye on them. If I do find male flowers can I just pinch them?

Sorry if I sound like a noob but I feel like all the other forums are full of bad info.


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 20, 2009)

well pinch off the sacks and if more pop up pinch them too... finish off the grow and start over with new, UNHERMIE seeds or clones.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 20, 2009)

no you cant just remove the sacks... itd be good tho lol...

so theyre self pollinated seeds then.... just keep an eye on them and see what happens remove any hermies when you see them or that pollen will ruin other plants


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 20, 2009)

depending where you live you may be able to put them outside to finish away from the true fems


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 20, 2009)

seriously... lose the hermies and start over. all you are gonna get is crappy hermie seeded bud. ick


----------



## tallicagolf (Mar 20, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> depending where you live you may be able to put them outside to finish away from the true fems



That's certainly out of the question around here at least. I wish I could construct a nice outdoor garden though.

I will keep a close eye on them, If I do see male flowers should I just pinch them or cut the plant down?


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 20, 2009)

seriously... lose the hermies and start over. all you are gonna get is crappy hermie seeded bud. ick


----------



## tallicagolf (Mar 20, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> seriously... lose the hermies and start over. all you are gonna get is crappy hermie seeded bud. ick



I'm going to keep them for know and see if I could grow them out and get some good buds.

I have been growing Pink Kush for a few years now and gave my buddy all my clones since I thought I was done growing for awhile. He didn't clone them and instead just flowered them right away Luckily he got some seeds from hermies which I'm growing out right know trying to keep the strain alive. As far as I know I'm the only guy left Pink Kush genetics in this area. I'm going to keep them for know and see how they turn out. I also have 3 NL clones going and 3 black afghani. Hope all goes well


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 20, 2009)

tallicagolf said:


> That's certainly out of the question around here at least. I wish I could construct a nice outdoor garden though.
> 
> I will keep a close eye on them, If I do see male flowers should I just pinch them or cut the plant down?


if outdoors is out of the question 

cut them down


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 20, 2009)

1 pollen pod can make lots of seeds so just keep an eye on em and dont stress em and ya should get a few females tho.. but i wpuld get rid of any that went hermie....


----------



## tallicagolf (Mar 20, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> 1 pollen pod can make lots of seeds so just keep an eye on em and dont stress em and ya should get a few females tho.. but i wpuld get rid of any that went hermie....


I'll keep this thread updated, hopefully no male balls show up to the party.


----------



## tallicagolf (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok so 2 weeks into flowering and the 3 ladies are covered in vaginas no sign of any balls.....


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 28, 2009)

ive grown herm seeds before of abusive og kush and master og kush without problems keep an eye on things. ive had good luck with herm seeds thats just me though.


----------



## bobbleheadno (Mar 28, 2009)

Lots of good strains show some pods late in flower. Still killer bud. Pinch them off if any show and keep on growing.


----------



## tallicagolf (Mar 28, 2009)

bobbleheadno said:


> Lots of good strains show some pods late in flower. Still killer bud. Pinch them off if any show and keep on growing.


Yea thats what happened to its mother, it produced like 10 seeds but didn't pollinate the any other plants so I'm happy.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 29, 2009)

tallicagolf said:


> I'm almost positive it pollinated itself as there weren't any males in the room or other hermies, I guess I'll keep a close a eye on them. If I do find male flowers can I just pinch them?
> 
> *Sorry if I sound like a noob but I feel like all the other forums are full of bad info.[/*quote]
> exactly! i was told that a hermie would make fem seed and it wasnt nescessary to use a hermie to pollinate a girl to get fem seeds......fucked me up cuz i only have 1 plant so i turned it herm so i could get fem seeds for my first serious attempt to do everything right with the right setup using the info i now know....so did i waste a female?


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 29, 2009)

depends on how you made it produce the pollen so maybe not. there are a number of ways to make a female produce pollen some ways have less chance of having herm traits in the seeds produced.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 29, 2009)

light stress, lots and lots of light stress.


----------



## born2killspam (Mar 29, 2009)

Light-stress is probably statistically the best case scenario.. Not many plants can resist herming when light stressed, thats a major nuke to the plant..
You really have no way of knowing how resilient to herming via mild stress, or genetic predispostion these genetics are.. If the plant was flakey to begin with, then that trait will be double re-enforced in the offspring.. Any level of resiliency will be re-enforced in the offspring, but there will be mutations due to inbreeding on top of that that will essentially act as stressors to the plant..
Feminized seeds should only be produced from the most stress resistant females.. Extensive stress tests are performed, then male flowers are induced via hormonal stress (GA3, or ionic solutions that disrupt ethylene action) which really can't be overcome..
You may have a pretty good set of feminizing genetics, but you have no way of knowing until you run some controlled tests.. You might get 100% sensimelia, but you might also DESTROY your crop, and possibly others as well.. Hermies are not always obvious, and a subtle hidden pollen sack is enough to trash the crop if it gets lucky.. To put it into perspective, a single male plant can produce up to 200 Billion grains of pollen.. 
A really famous Clint Eastwood quote comes to mind..


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 29, 2009)

personally i think the best way is letting the plant continue flowering a few extra weeks all strains i have tried this on have eventually produced a few male flowers this is a survival trait if the plant has received no male pollen they normally will do this to create seeds. this method from what i have read is used by most seed companies to produce fem seeds. herm percentages with this method are very low more so than with light stress. another method i like that works well is spraying plants with a ionized silver solution. if you dont want to wait for the plants to naturally produce pollen ionized silver is a safe alternative.


----------



## born2killspam (Mar 29, 2009)

I have no argument with that method at all so long as the plant is stress tested prior to prove itself as a feminizing candidate.. Good genetics can do that.. I've seen it too..
It does require wasting time/space in your growroom though, and you need to store it since its out of sync.. That could also be looked at as a safety bonus though, if you only want a few seeds..


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 29, 2009)

yes thats true if the strain herms easily with little stress no method of fem seed production will guarantee that the seeds produced wont herm also.


----------



## born2killspam (Mar 29, 2009)

Its all about the genetics.. Method doesn't matter beyond the fact that good candidates won't grow male flowers unless sufficiently coaxed, whereas anybody can get a quick to herm plant to grow them..


----------



## AmStaffnsharpei (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey,
due to light stress one of my ak-47 went hermie. Seperated "it" from the females, let it flower completely....left me with over 1000 seeds....I know have germinated the seeds over 15 times (happened two years ago) and 14 of them have been straight females. Pretty sweet. This has just been my experience with one hermie, but i've also heard it from others: hermie seeds are "feminised".


----------



## born2killspam (Mar 29, 2009)

Again, the difference between hermie seeds, and feminized seeds, is their stability as females.. You can get really lucky with no stress testing, but you won't always..


----------



## Hogg (Jan 6, 2010)

Just wondering how these plants turned out. please update if you are still around. i am in the same situation with 8 hermie seed, 10 days into flowering, not showing sex yet...


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 7, 2010)

tallicagolf said:


> That's certainly out of the question around here at least. I wish I could construct a nice outdoor garden though.
> 
> I will keep a close eye on them, If I do see male flowers should I just pinch them or cut the plant down?


if you want sensamilla then get rid of them.

as for your first question the hermie trait there will be a variation of hermies and females in the mix and as the genetics are that of one plant they will show very little differance to the mother plant as they are only slight genetic reconstructions of the mother plants as thats all the material they had to work with. 

so you could get decent female ratios and you could get lots of hermies, even though at first the female ratios may e good it will eventually degrade espescially if random pollination/selfing keeps occuring. it is possible to breed the trait out to a satisfactory level too with a bit of time and effort. 

i myself dont really deal with them when i can avoid it.

id cut it down the pinching technique dont work. whats breaking a pollen pod going to do? answer possibly spread pollen and more will just pop up anyway elswhere and the stress will possibly enfluence more each time. dont ruin the others just get rid its showing you it has bad genetics. its the best move you can make.

umm if there the only seed you got by all meansgrow em but id personally get some more


----------



## newbie9 (May 7, 2012)

anyone think about XX XY chromosomes.. if you have a female plant its entirley XX female... it then creates and female/male pollen sack still using that XX chromosome so when you pollinate a flower that was not bread from feminzed seed but naturally then your almost completley going to get female from those seeds because there is no male chromosome. but if your pollinate a hermie with its own pollen then you take that gene and imbreed it and mutate it to act like an XY then you get something like XX/Y and thus imbedding that hermaphrodite gene,,.


----------



## born2killspam (May 8, 2012)

newbie9 said:


> anyone think about XX XY chromosomes.. if you have a female plant its entirley XX female... it then creates and female/male pollen sack still using that XX chromosome so when you pollinate a flower that was not bread from feminzed seed but naturally then your almost completley going to get female from those seeds because there is no male chromosome. but if your pollinate a hermie with its own pollen then you take that gene and imbreed it and mutate it to act like an XY then you get something like XX/Y and thus imbedding that hermaphrodite gene,,.


XX/XY is oversimplified in regards to plant like cannabis when herms are on the table..


----------



## Tbot (May 28, 2012)

I have femmed seeds that hermied in the last 2 weeks of flower...so yea, can happen at anytime in my opinion. I also learnt, that a femenized seed is extremely sensitive to stress and will hermie much easier than a non feminized seed. So yeah, my next grow, i think i'm going to try a 10 pack of normal seeds.


----------



## stumpjumper (May 30, 2012)

I had 3 plants herm in my last grow. both of my Strawberry D's, They started throwing nanners mid flower. I pinched what I could then finally said fuck it and let them go. 

I let them finish to about 50% amber and the leaves were all yellowing. I havent had one seed in any of them, not even undeveloped seeds... 

So if you get some hermies do the best you can, you might get seeds you might not... You'll get a lesson in the end though, another grow under your belt.


----------



## KILL EM ALL NOW (Jun 6, 2018)

bicycle racer said:


> depends on how you made it produce the pollen so maybe not. there are a number of ways to make a female produce pollen some ways have less chance of having herm traits in the seeds produced.




Ive been growing for 25 yrs, never a problem with hermys or seeds, stuck with the same strains for years,,,,,,18 months again bought all new seeds from, DNA, DINA FEM, HUMBOLDT etc..... and I don't know which 1 but some had hermys I got rid off,,,,but still my whole crop seeded out , took the loss turned it into oil,,,,,,,,,,,so instead of buying more seeds I used seeds from the crop that seeded out ,( took a chance) cause we grew them out side last summer, got a few seeds but not a lot,,,,ive talked to big time growers in B.C. all over Canada and were all convinced that all these seed companys are selling the big producers the good seeds and selling all the crap feminized seeds on the market,,,,,,,i say this cause I bought some nice medicine from the local dispensary, which gets all there product from big producers in B.C.....I broke up a bud and a seed fell out, I germinated it ,its a pink kush female strong stable strain with no hermy issues at all.......So my point is out of 5 different companys , 1 of them produced hermys in my room, I don't know which 1 but it released pollen, then seeded out .my room.........but i have 1 pink kush in my room, no issues no seeds, and that seed i found in the weed I bought from the dispensary, that came from a big producer in BC that is gettn good seeds obviosuly,,,,,,my room is perfect 3x 1000 gavitas in a 10x10 room 78 degrees 40% humidty.....so AGAIN....ill never grow fem seeds again, there all shit all the big procerstold me " we all use normal seeds and determine the female,that way you have a a strong stable female strain,,,,,,,,well never use feminized seeds again " tells you something right there


----------



## KILL EM ALL NOW (Jun 9, 2018)

Jester88 said:


> did it pollinate itself or another fem????
> 
> umm its kinda a hit and go sitcho id say your chances of fems are higher but they may bust out some hermies too. umm if they are female then keep growing em dont stress them and theres a good chance theyll stay girls





wow I just figured something out and its freaking me out,,,,,if I leave my dehumidifier in my room ,,,,,,the heat from it in the dark stresses out my plants,,,,,,,,,initiates hermies and seeds ot,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,once I seen this I didn't put in room 2nd crop,and it didn't seed out ........like wtf? is up with that I find any stress at all now with fem seeds will hermy it right away,same conditions 79 lights on 70 lights off, humidity 46 %,,,,,,no light leaks at all


----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 9, 2018)

I really want an explanation, if anyone can give details.

WHY and HOW
-is the sex not decided at conception?
-can the plant biology change its dna profile to a hermaphrodite?
-does it make sense biologically?
-cant a male plant turn hermaphrodite? Never had one do it myself. Has anyone else?
-is a hermaphrodite not a hermaphrodite?
-isnt the "seed the seed"?
-isnt it all in the genes, of the individual plant?
-would it be beneficial to the genes from an evolutionary point of view?
-wouldn't plants changing their sex, imply they have a brain to think?

Ive had more hermaphrodites than I can poke a stick at, with shit seeds. Unfortunately.
Current seeds havnt hermied once. Heat waves, low humidity etc. Honestly they wouldn't herm if i tried. Dozens of them flowered out the past 2-3 years.
In my experience hermaphrodites are an extremely recessive trait. Dont ever, ever use seeds from a hermaphrodite. Biggest mistake in my life. Chuck the seeds straight in the bin.
If i grew 10 seeds. 6 were hermaphrodite. It was well over a 50% strike rate.

I really do believe its the genes. Simple as that.
Why wouldn't it be?
How doesn't it make sense?

Someone please explain all these things.
Im confused.


----------

